# Program no longer effective - any advice (especially Marilyn)



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, I have been diagnosed with IBS-D for over 3 years now. About 2 years ago I discovered the .. website, and from that website I purchased the hypnotherapy program. After my first round of the program, I felt much better and it seemed to really help. I awaited the allotted time, and then did the program again. This time, it did help, but not as much as the first time. About a month ago I finished my third round of the hypno. Sadly, this time, it did not help at all. In fact, I felt like after listening to it my anxiety got a little worse. Everytime I have listened to the CDs it has been before bed because this when I have the most free time and time to myself. So I was wondering if anyone else has had this happen to them with the hypnotherapy or has any advice? I don't know if too much stress is interfering with the effectiveness of the program, or if it is something going on in my head as I listened that made it not work. Again, any advice would be great, especially if you are experienced with it. Does Marilyn visit this forum frequently to answer questions? Anyway, thanks for reading this and thanks in advance for any input.Julie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Julie,Marilyn here - I moderate this forum and will gladly help if I can - Mike explains that sometimes as individuals, our subconscious mind "fights" change and for some people there can appear to be a regression in symptom reduction. He has labeled this as "shadow fears" and, though it doesn't happen to everyone, it can be a somewhat common or expected event. The very fact that you did have some success early on shows that you can replicate that again in the future. It may be that various stressors in your life have re-triggered symptoms of anxiety and IBS, or it may be the shadow fears. There is no way to know for sure why these things happen, but they sometimes do. I did the program 3 times also, and had a long road to recovery - most of the folks I "help" actually have had less trouble with their IBS than I did! So, based on my own experience, and with talking to others and from what Mike has told me, I would say not to give up on yourself at all or to lose hope - this may be a blip in the progress journey.What you may want to consider trying now, is to listen to your favorite sessions at will - that is - for general relaxation - listen to session one, for anxiety and motility issues, session two, for pain - three - or any of the sessions you especially liked and made you feel better in the past - listen to any session you wish once (or twice if allow 6 hours between) a day - or skip days if you wish - dont put any schedule on it - just listen as you want to. Associate the postive and good feelings you had in the past with the present listening times. Give it at least three weeks or so, and see if your anxiety level either gets better or at least does not grow worse - I think you will find that you will ease into it and start to feel better again, because what happens is that when there is a blip, folks focus on the blip rather than the previous progress and that starts the negatives taking over again - so that is what I would do for now - Hope that helps, and please know that you are not alone - many folks have had this happen and then gone on to feeling better once again.... There is hope. Take care and all the best to you...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Also - I took a peek at your other posts - the timing may not account for it, however, a flu bug (or lactose reaction) which sets off the digestive system, can sometimes account for a bit of a relapse.


----------



## Acer1212 (Jan 20, 2009)

cookies4marilynIm on day 22 of Round 2. So when you/Mike say you can listen to your favorite sessions along with the schedule, well does that mean right now i could listen to Session 4 even though im not that far on Round 2 (obviously i have heard Session 4 in round 1 before).And i was curious if members had more success when listening to their favorite sessions along with the regular schedule compared to just listening to the regular schedule? Or maybe vice versa.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Acer - I will have to ask Mike what the best option is regarding listening to favorite sessions when doing the scheduled program again - I am not sure if there is a measurable improvement one way or the other - I only know for sure that listening "ahead" of schedule on the first round isnt helpful. I will get back to you on this to make sure I have the right reply for you.


----------



## Acer1212 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok great, also what about regards to my second question?I just want to get some of this stuff worked out because i feel like im going down the same road as caputsky.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi again - for your second question - as I mentioned above: - I am not sure if there is a measurable improvement one way or the other - and I have passed all of your post on to Mike so I will get back to you on all of that.On thing about hypnotherapy - the BB is an "unnatural" source of info - but because this is a place to share treatment ideas and options - it suffices to help and sometimes, sadly, to hinder. Ideally, the program should be done while NOT reading about IBS in any way, shape or form - or at least as much as possible. This is because the program draws you away from thinking about IBS and when you read about other's setbacks or negatives, it sets up further reinforcement to your own - not to say that we cant or should not share the downside of things, but what happens to one person doesnt mean that this will happen to you - even if you "feel" that you are going down the same road - you might be - but then again - you might not!








Also - you can get some individual support by either going to the contact page on the www.healthyaudio.com website - or you can call toll-free - 877-898-2539 and leave your question and number and someone will get back to you with help.You are not alone - and just know that there are others who have gone before you and felt as you do, and have come through it - not everyone does - but most do... so keep up the hope!







All the best to you...


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

That actually makes perfect sense, Marilyn, with what you were saying about doing the hypno when you aren't reading up on IBS. I used to post frequently on the .. forums, but after a while I felt like I was getting paranoid and that everyone else's problems or successes were all I thought about. So I'm going to try the hypno when I am in a better frame of mine. Right now, I'm in the process of moving, so with packing and everything else, I feel a bit stressed and I'm sure I couldn't concentrate fully on the hypno if I want it to make a difference. Thanks so much for all your information and insights -- I truly appreciate it!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You are very welcome, Julie... all the best to you with the move and for your future journey to feeling better - you will be better, you'll see!!! Take care.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Mike says - Listening to favourite sessions after 1st listening (of the complete scheduled program) is fine, as the subcon is aware of them already. Best to listen to them on the days off, rather than doing too much together. I have had reports in the past of people doing this and it being beneficial for them, so thats positive.


----------



## Acer1212 (Jan 20, 2009)

OK thanks for the response i will probably start doing that.


----------

